# HAUNTCAST: POST MORTEM "Rigamortis"



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

*** It's HALLOWEEN in JULY! ***

HAUNTCAST: POST MORTEM "Rigamortis" is now playing on a mobile device near you. Now in Stereophonic sound!
Featuring Mark Muncy from Hellview Cemetery and tunes from Barnyard Stompers as well as the rest of the Haunt-cast of characters:

HAUNTING GURU INTERVIEW: Mark Muncy crashes the dungeon to converse with Chris about Halloween, haunting and the Hellview Cemetery.

THEATER OF THE MIND: “Fear is modular”, Really? Rev seems to think any theme can be combined with any other theme in a haunt if the transitions are done well.

MARKETING MORGUE: The Dark Lord tears down the walls that separate you from your potential haunt patrons.

GHOULIE GROOVES: Break out the fiddle and put on your **** kickers as the Barnyard Stompers fire up the hoedown.

CHARMED POT: Shelly puts on her bifocals and focuses in on her Summer reading list.

PROP SHOP: Denny unmasks the making of… well, uh… masks, silicone and latex.

SHOCKTAILS: JT and Chris cannonball their moonshine jug while incoherently blathering about movies Stung, Drownsman and Bound to Vengeance .

FREE download available on Stitcher http://goo.gl/mXVLm4 , iTunes http://goo.gl/7SBgpd and at http://hauntcast.net/


----------



## slanks (Dec 17, 2007)

Listened to it while traveling last week. Another great episode!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks man!!


----------

